

New Megaupload Will Change the World - kachnuv_ocasek
https://torrentfreak.com/new-megaupload-will-be-massive-global-network-to-change-the-world-120828/

======
hcarvalhoalves
As weird as Kim is, I truly wish him to be successful on this, just to shake
things up.

Nowadays there's a monopoly on culture, if you're not in USA you can't buy
software in AppStore, you can't listen to music on Spotify, you can't stream a
movie on Netflix. DRM is a load of bullshit, country restrictions idem, and
companies adopting it are in a comfortable position because while they have
the government enforcing it on them, they also have no real competitors
(torrent sites can't be considered competition - downloading a lot of stuff
with dubious quality is simply not a convenient way to consume media).

How long would country restrictions and DRM last if there was a global, non-
restrictive and convenient source of content?

------
paulhauggis
I'm still not sure how illegally copying content that you do not own is
"changing the world".

Anyone with money can do what he is doing. I'm really not impressed.

Create your own content? Now you are changing the world.

------
vmialik
Being that Dot-com is an online entrepreneur starting a startup and ironically
this community is "hacker" news. I wonder how many of the HN members actually
support him here.

------
baggachipz
Besides apparently being written by a fifth grader, the article is as plump
with hyperbole as Mr. "Dotcom" himself.

